# Overige rubrieken > Stellingen >  Stelling: Goed als er een landelijk meldpunt komt voor verspilling gezondheidszorg

## Leontien

> Er moet een landelijk meldpunt komen waar patiënten en zorgverleners verspilling in de gezondheidszorg gemakkelijk en snel kunnen aangeven.


nu.nl

*Ben jij het eens met PVDA dat er een landelijk meldpunt moet komen voor verspilling gezondheidszorg?*

Hieronder kun je je mening geven!

----------


## witkop

J,ik ben eigenlijk wel voor,maar van de andere kant gaat dit meldpunt natuurlijk weer zoveel kosten dat je daar niet tegenop kunt melden

----------


## sophiaq

Nee. Het betekent dat we elkaar gaan controleren: van scans tot incomateriaal aan toe. Ik vind het doodeng. Er is zat voorlichting: apothekers, verzekeraars, artsen.

----------


## witkop

Ik denk dat het eerder over de miljoenen gaat die verspild worden aan bijvoorbeeld medicijnen

----------


## GdeVvanderW1959

Ik ben het er helemaal mee eens. Er moet moet meer geld naar de zorg en minder naar de managers, directeuren en administratieve onnodige bezigheden.

----------


## suurlant1

ja

----------

